# Sony SVR-2000 : How many partitions? and Compatible remote?



## quoc (Jun 25, 2003)

Two kind souls pointed me to backup images of a Sony SVR000 so I can replace a dead disk. A couple of questions:

1) How many partitions should I see after restore? I did "restore -zpi tivo.bak /dev/hda". I did a "mfsinfo /dev/hda" but it said that I only have 2 partitions: hda10 & hda11. Is this right? It seemed to boot OK with the drive installed, but I can't confirm because I need to hit the "Power" button on the remote, see #2.

2) I don't have its remote. Is there a compatible/pre-programmed remote that works with this? I tried using the SAT-T60's remote but no go. I need the "Power" button to get it out of standby. This unit doesn't have any buttons on it. I would prefer a Sony pre-programmed remote, if possible.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Didnt you ask this question in another forum? Anyways if you apply the software image from another brand of Tivo you can then use the regular peanut remote.

Alternatively you could try a program that uses the IR port on your laptop to send the correct pulses.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You should have 11 used partitions plus a free partition.
HDA10 and HDA11 would be the only media partitions, the rest being system and swap partitions.

Most recent universals should have a Sony compatible code. I favor OneForAll remotes which do have a Sony TiVo code, which can easily be customized. Search for posts from Remote Guru "Edmund" for details.


----------



## quoc (Jun 25, 2003)

Somewhat resolved my problems:

1) Even though mfsinfo said 2 partitions, winmfs said 11.

2) Got a Sony RM-VL600 since it supports DVRs. The power button works, so I can confirm that the backup image works. The problem now is I need the ThumbDown button so I can do Clear & Delete All, which is not predefined. Back to the store for another one.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Consider this:
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1&fsoo=1&fgtp=


----------

